# Sinn U1 stolen in transit



## Matt V.

Stolen in transit: Sinn U1 (1010.0657).

If you are being offered this watch or notice it offered for sale, please notify either myself, the police or UPS loss prevention.

Matt


----------



## Guest

Matt V. said:


> Stolen in transit: Sinn U1 (1010.0657).
> 
> If you are being offered this watch or notice it offered for sale, please notify either myself, the police or UPS loss prevention.
> 
> Matt


Sorry to hear it Matt, will keep a look out. I refuse to use UPS, besides destroying packages, they also manage to steal a lot of handguns/firearms. ;-)


----------



## Victor Boyd

Matt V. said:


> Stolen in transit: Sinn U1 (1010.0657).
> 
> If you are being offered this watch or notice it offered for sale, please notify either myself, the police or UPS loss prevention.
> 
> Matt


Sorry to hear that Matt,

I will keep an eye out and let you know if I see it.

Take care,
Vic


----------



## Ray916MN

Damn shame Matt. Hope UPS takes care of you!

Personally I won't use UPS. Shipped a large heavy package once. It got within 60 miles of its destination and then went on a 400 mile trip to a central distribution center where it sat for a week. When it was delivered, it had clearly been crushed. Took 2 months for them to pay off the insurance, during which time, they lost the package for a month.....

Ray


----------



## Mike Hogan

Ray916MN said:


> Damn shame Matt. Hope UPS takes care of you!
> 
> Personally I won't use UPS. Shipped a large heavy package once. It got within 60 miles of its destination and then went on a 400 mile trip to a central distribution center where it sat for a week. When it was delivered, it had clearly been crushed. Took 2 months for them to pay off the insurance, during which time, they lost the package for a month.....
> 
> Ray


Ditto Ray. Besides damaging and losing parcels UPS has an annoying habit of taking extra fees for 2nd or next day delivery and then delivering the parcel a week later.

FEDEX is ok but expensive.

Frankly, I've never had a problem with the USPS and their rates are quite reasonable.

Bloody shame about the Sinn. I hope that it either turns up untouched or UPS pays the claim quickly.


----------



## Lenk

huze24 said:


> Sorry to hear it Matt, will keep a look out. I refuse to use UPS, besides destroying packages, they also manage to steal a lot of handguns/firearms. ;-)


UPS is also good at loosing German car parts and anything that can be installed on a late model Harley Davidson, including custom pipes and fenders.O|


----------

